# Help! Online gaming disconnecting multiple times.



## Kaiji Satsuko (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi my Online gaming has been very stressful because of my frequent and constant disconnection throughout these years. I've tried so many ways to fix these problems, spent so much money on trying to fix my computer and upgrade it to make performance in game more satisfying. 
During my experience playing Counter Strike: Global Offense in Steam, every time I play in either casual, competitive, or any server, it keeps on saying "Warning: Auto-Disconnecting in X seconds." This have been bothering me ever since I started playing. Even in games like League of Legends or Diablo 3 ROS, it constantly disconnects me from the game. 
Even though my computer is really not recommended for gaming, I choose to anyway. Just if you see my profile on what I'm using. 
INFO of my internet provider if someone decides to help me.
Modem/Router:
ARRIS DG1670

TIME WARNER CABLE ULTIMATE PLAN
Usually getting 72.0mbps-144.0mbps (Right clicking on Home network name, clicking on Status)

Using a USB to Ethernet cable Adapter (Product: StarTech.com)
-0-100mbps 3ft Ethernet Cable plugged in port one of Arris Modem.

Also is it normal when looking at the status you see that on the Activity section Bytes Sent is idle and Received is Idle most of the time when I'm in-game. 
Also sometimes when in-game I tend to look at the status the sent is sending 10-200 bytes each second and the received is stopped. I was told the "packets" stop sending.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of the parts inside your PC?

Go to www.speedtest.net and run the test. What are the results?


----------



## Kaiji Satsuko (Jul 30, 2015)

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
RAM: 8gb
System type: 64bit

I really don't know whats inside my pc but all i know is that I'm using a laptop Dell inspiron 14z. everything i bought to make this pc was made in the Dell shop.

I ran speedtest and the results are Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results 
I think its very good because my friend's is lower than mine but his connection is stable unlike mine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, that is very good internet speeds.

Have you spoken with your ISP to see if they are blocking any ports or can check the connection line?


----------



## Kaiji Satsuko (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm currently living with my parents and I don't know if I could speak with my ISP.
Also TBH i don't really know how to check the connection line. If you don't mind, could you explain to me? 
Can I check if my ISP is blocking ports without calling them? Is there alternative ways?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's all questions that they can answer.

Can your parents give them a call and ask to check the line for connection issues? Also have them ask to see if any ports are be blocked.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Kaiji Satsuko said:


> Hi my Online gaming has been very stressful because of my frequent and constant disconnection throughout these years. I've tried so many ways to fix these problems, spent so much money on trying to fix my computer and upgrade it to make performance in game more satisfying.
> During my experience playing Counter Strike: Global Offense in Steam, every time I play in either casual, competitive, or any server, it keeps on saying "Warning: Auto-Disconnecting in X seconds." This have been bothering me ever since I started playing. Even in games like League of Legends or Diablo 3 ROS, it constantly disconnects me from the game.
> Even though my computer is really not recommended for gaming, I choose to anyway. Just if you see my profile on what I'm using.
> INFO of my internet provider if someone decides to help me.
> ...


I used to face this issue and discovered that the DNS of my PC was set to some value assigned by the ISP. I manually changed the DNS to 8.8.8.8 (Primary) and 8.8.4.4 (Secondary) and the disconnections stopped.

You can also try these steps if the above didn't work:

1. Set a static IP address for the PC on which you play games
2. Enable DMZ towards this IP address
3. Disable your Anti-virus and Firewall completely

But this is just a temporary solution. Try these 3 steps and playing a game online and see if the disconnections still occur.


----------

